# Nokia Lumia 1020 launched with 41-megapixel camera



## quagmire (Jul 11, 2013)

Lumia 1020 specs:

4.5-inch AMOLED PureMotion HD+ display
1280x768 HD screen and 16:9 aspect ratio
Nokia's Clear Black filter for cutting down outdoor glare with  Gorilla Glass 3 touch screen

1.5GHz dual-core Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 processor

2GB RAM
32GB of internal memory, no expandable memory

41-megapixel camera

* PureView 41 MP sensor with Optical Image Stabilization (OIS)
* Backside-illuminated image sensor
* 6 lens optics, 
* High resolution zoom 3x
* Autofocus
* 1080p video at 30 fps
* 1.2-megapixel wide angle front-facing camera
* Small LED flash with larger Xenon flash​

Full list of specs: 

*cdn1.afterdawn.fi/storage/pictures/1024/lumia_1020_specs.jpg


Source


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Beast has finally arrived..


----------



## shreymittal (Jul 11, 2013)

Lumia 1020 internal components

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/1074037_10151584423853031_1927215544_o_zps1ed085c8.jpg

*MORE INFO HERE:* Nokia Lumia 1020 Announced


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 11, 2013)

Missing microSD slot is unforgivable. They had all the time in the world to incorporate it.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 11, 2013)

The king of Camera phone has returned and is even more powerful!


----------



## funskar (Jul 11, 2013)

Everything is rock solid still in nokia fones except wp


----------



## veddotcom (Jul 11, 2013)

The Needle demonstration just BLOWN my mind totally..!!!


----------



## quagmire (Jul 11, 2013)

Cons: 

*Pretty heavy for its size at 158 grams. (add that bulge 'coz of the optics)
*Battery is just 2000mAh ( 13 hours battery life claimed )
*Processor is not futureproof (no word on GPU)
*Will be priced above 40k for sure
*Could end up as just a photography enthusiast phone



veddotcom said:


> The Needle demonstration just BLOWN my mind totally..!!!



Which one?


----------



## veddotcom (Jul 11, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Which one?



At 22:00 minute

[youtube]M_Q3bxo7vJI[/youtube]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 11, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Cons:
> *Processor is not futureproof (no word on GPU)



Heard it was Adreno 320.


----------



## quagmire (Jul 12, 2013)

There were rumours that the camera can capture in RAW format. Not sure..

Direct hit at their competiters:



Spoiler



*media.gizmodo.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Lumia-1020-image.jpg
Source





> *Last year Nokia released the 808, a Symbian phone that also sported a 41-megapixel sensor. How is the Lumia 1020 different?*
> 
> Kevin: To answer that, I need to step back for a second. When we shipped the Lumia 920, it was the first time anybody put optical image stabilization [OIS] technology in a broadly-available smartphone. We really broke down a barrier when we did that. The low-light performance of the Lumia 920 is incredible because OIS holds the sensor still and keeps the shutter open longer so you can capture more light. The 808, meanwhile, was trailblazing because it was the first phone to deliver such an insanely large image sensor. The notion of putting a sensor that big inside a phone—much less a camera—is a little bit crazy. But the sharpness that it delivered was spectacular.
> 
> What you see in the Lumia 1020 is the combination of those two things, and a whole lot more: It has all the benefits of a huge sensor combined with the incredible sharpness of next generation optical image stabilization technology that we spearheaded in the Lumia 920. So the 1020 is bringing together a number of powerful technologies that haven’t been delivered together before. Another key point is that while some DSLRs have sensor technology that’s competitive with what’s in the Nokia Lumia 1020, a DSLR doesn’t have the processing power a Windows Phone has.



-Source


----------



## amjath (Jul 12, 2013)

Read in some comments that Images produced are not snappier, it has a lot of noise compared to Pureview 808. OS to blame


----------



## RohanM (Jul 12, 2013)

Return of the Camera King... 

Only thing missing is Android..


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 12, 2013)

It has Snapdragon S4 Krait Dual core 1.5 ghz with Adreno 225. Basically the exact same chip as in Lumia 920

And sure it's the king of "smartphone" cameras, only for 2 months


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 12, 2013)

> Last year Nokia released the 808, a Symbian phone that also sported a 41-megapixel sensor. How is the Lumia 1020 different?
> 
> Kevin: To answer that, I need to step back for a second. When we shipped the Lumia 920, it was the first time anybody put optical image stabilization [OIS] technology in a broadly-available smartphone. We really broke down a barrier when we did that. The low-light performance of the Lumia 920 is incredible because OIS holds the sensor still and keeps the shutter open longer so you can capture more light. The 808, meanwhile, was trailblazing because it was the first phone to deliver such an insanely large image sensor. The notion of putting a sensor that big inside a phone—much less a camera—is a little bit crazy. But the sharpness that it delivered was spectacular.
> 
> What you see in the Lumia 1020 is the combination of those two things, and a whole lot more: It has all the benefits of a huge sensor combined with the incredible sharpness of next generation optical image stabilization technology that we spearheaded in the Lumia 920. So the 1020 is bringing together a number of powerful technologies that haven’t been delivered together before. *Another key point is that while some DSLRs have sensor technology that’s competitive with what’s in the Nokia Lumia 1020, a DSLR doesn’t have the processing power a Windows Phone has.*



i have tremendous respect for nokia, but this is what i consider as pure stupidity. why even start to compare a camera phone with a dedicated camera?? and people who shoot with dSLRs barely give a sh!t to processing powers inside the cam[RAW image ftw! ]. im pretty sure the mobile will launch with a price tag >40K, and at that price range there are damn good SLRs which will chew out the 1020 in image quality.



randomuser111 said:


> And sure it's the king of "smartphone" cameras, only for 2 months



exactly


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Only thing missing is Android..



I'd rather see more diversity in the market than too much homogeneity.

Nokia should have stuck to MeeGo and Symbian.


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Nokia should have stuck to MeeGo and Symbian.


Maemo?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 12, 2013)

> Another key point is that while some DSLRs have sensor technology that’s competitive with what’s in the Nokia Lumia 1020, a DSLR doesn’t have the processing power a Windows Phone has.



what a joke....processing power of dslr is just too much for a mobile to handle ... even my basic dslr can handle 12 raw images of 20MB per file continously (240MB) and save it in 1-2 minutes...
just for info D800 with 36megapixel can handle RAW file of size 80MB continously till 20 shots and save them togather in around 2-3 minutes = 1600 MB

its sheer stupidity to even compare a phone cam with dslr...max phone cam can be compared it is to a canon s100 or nikon P7100 etc


----------



## Ricky (Jul 12, 2013)

Well, these phones are very good alternative if you need high quality occasional images without carrying any camera with you. They can't replace your DSLR but yes, can replace point to shoot one.


----------



## quagmire (Jul 12, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> It has Snapdragon S4 Krait Dual core 1.5 ghz with Adreno 225. Basically the exact same chip as in Lumia 920
> 
> *And sure it's the king of "smartphone" cameras, only for 2 months *



But will Honami have OIS like 920/1020 ?


----------



## ZTR (Jul 12, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> It has Snapdragon S4 Krait Dual core 1.5 ghz with Adreno 225. Basically the exact same chip as in Lumia 920
> 
> And sure it's the king of "smartphone" cameras, only for 2 months



Honami has a smaller sensor and low pixel count


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Maemo?



The last iteration of Maemo was rechristened MeeGo.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2013)

Now it looks like it can sell. As some windows users might be interested but it will all come down to price really. People don't buy a phone just for Camera and this phone has nothing except the camera.


----------



## quagmire (Jul 12, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Honami has a smaller sensor and low pixel count



Both are equal:



Spoiler



*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/83648-image/Sony-Honami-camera.png
Sony Honami cameraphone detailed further: glass/metal body, larger sensor than the Nokia N8


*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/89401-thumb/theverge-lumia-1020-sensor-size-comparison.jpg
Nokia Lumia 1020: smaller sensor camera than 808 PureView, but could capture the best images of any smartphone



1/1.5" on Honami = 2/3" on 1020

But OIS will be the deciding factor.. 


> The low-light performance of the Lumia 920 is incredible because OIS holds the sensor still and keeps the shutter open longer so you can capture more light


1020 is even better!






gameranand said:


> Now it looks like it can sell. As some windows users might be interested but it will all come down to price really. People don't buy a phone just for Camera and this phone has nothing except the camera.



+1.
Will surely be priced above 40k.



amjath said:


> Read in some comments that Images produced are not snappier, it has a lot of noise compared to Pureview 808. OS to blame



 Where?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 12, 2013)

Seriously man!! No expandable memory??? Don't you think 32 gb memory will prove a bit unsufficient for recording 1080p at 30 fps. Considering the fact that this phone will not be used for recording purposes only.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 12, 2013)

ZTR, who told you that ???

Honami has 2/3" back illuminated Exmor R sensor using all the same tech as Sony CyberShot RX100 II 

It has In Sensor Image stabilization like in Sony Alpha/NEX/Handycam products. And I needn't mention how effective the image stabilization on those products is. People use the term "black magic" to refer to the effectiveness of Sony's in body stabilization aka Super SteadyShot

Now let's come to low light performance

Lumia 1020 has pixel size of 1.12 microns (same as Xperia Z and most other smartphones). Honami has pixel size 1.68 microns. That's a significant advantage. Only HTC One has higher pixel size but then it has a way smaller sensor.

Next let's come to the lens. Lumia 1020 uses f2.2 lens, while Honami uses a brighter f2.0 lens. 

So Honami has 1 1/3 stop advantage over Lumia 1020

ISO goes up to 12800 in case of Honami(just like RX100 II),3200max in Lumia

Both feature Xenon + LED flash  and manual controls for focus, aperture, shutter speed etc. But more camera customization in Honami.


But one big weapon in Honami's arsenal is the Sony Handheld Twilight Mode which will allow it to shoot possibly the best low light images possible from a smartphone. Google Handheld Twilight cybershot to know more about it.

Here's what CNET has to say about Handheld Twilight

_If you want better low-light shots of still subjects, *Sony's Handheld Twilight mode still produces some of the best high-ISO photos I've seen from a point-and-shoot*._

*reviews.cnet.com/2300-6501_7-10017104.html


----------



## amjath (Jul 12, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Where?



The first Nokia Lumia 1020 camera samples are here - GSMArena Blog


----------



## zeeshanaayan07 (Jul 13, 2013)

Woow what a great technology by nokia


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2013)

amjath said:


> The first Nokia Lumia 1020 camera samples are here - GSMArena Blog



thanks for the link.


----------



## vrk (Jul 13, 2013)

what will be the price ???


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 13, 2013)

amjath said:


> The first Nokia Lumia 1020 camera samples are here - GSMArena Blog



I saw the pictures they posted and compared the large image to the pureview version. It seems that pureview will also crop the edges of the taken image while processing it into the smaller resolution. The cropping is very small when you zoom out of the bigger picture, but it's noticeable if you look carefully.

In the first picture pureview seems to be keenly softening hard jaggies, and some details that are lost when you zoom out are brought back.

In the second picture (group photo) I found that the image seems to resemble those old movies which are remastered from SD sources or reel film scans. While the edges were definitely improved (smoothed), the colour gradation on the faces was not good. It slightly reminded me of images with lower colour spaces. Mind you this was only in the case of human skin. Other bits felt fine to me.

My observations for the third picture was similar to the first picture.

Fourth picture was also like the second picture, except that the skin colour gradation oddness seems to have extended to the white uniforms.

I didn't check all the pictures because my FUP period is up and loading the pictures takes too long, but I think it is safe to say that pureview works best with pictures of urban scenery. When there are humans abound then I think pureview should be kept off. That isn't to say that pureview is bad with pictures of humans. Basically purview's weakness seems to be grading different shades of the same colour. You can only observe this when you are actually viewing the full-sized 5MP image, and not when the image is zoomed out to fit the screen.

Can't comment on how pureview will behave with wildlife and natural screens because Nokia has yet to release pictures of the camera in that setting.

*Note:* My observation only applies the pictures taken by the Lumia 1020. It may well be that pureview on other models does not behave in this manner.


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 13, 2013)

Nokia seriously restrained by MS hw restrictions and lac of quick updates to the platforms .


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 13, 2013)

Does it being along DSLR Quality too ? I don't mind it having 8MP quality if SLR is what we are talking here. !! Else there's nothing but shock value with these digits.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 13, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> Does it being along DSLR Quality too ? I don't mind it having 8MP quality if SLR is what we are talking here. !! Else there's nothing but shock value with these digits.



Certainly not dSLR quality if the given pictures are authentic. Maybe comparable to a quality megazoom, but nothing more. My Canon SX 30 IS (megazoom) takes better raw pictures than this (not sure about pureview though).


----------



## quagmire (Jul 13, 2013)

Nokia should have included a better hardware on the 1020.
One can always get a Pureview 808 for 15k and a Lumia 520 and get pretty much the same experience 


BTW there was no word on whether 1020 record HDR videos.. Any info?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 13, 2013)

No HDR pics/videos on the Lumia 1020.

Btw just seen Honami sample photos, must say Lumia 1020 is in deep trouble. Honami blows it away, as well as all compact digital cameras and Pureview 808


----------



## quagmire (Jul 13, 2013)

^Then leak it ASAP


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 13, 2013)

No not possible


----------



## ZTR (Jul 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Btw just seen Honami sample photos, must say Lumia 1020 is in deep trouble. Honami blows it away, as well as all compact digital cameras and Pureview 808



We'll see when it comes out


----------



## Flash (Jul 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> *Btw just seen Honami sample photos,* must say Lumia 1020 is in deep trouble. Honami blows it away, as well as all compact digital cameras and Pureview 808





randomuser111 said:


> *No not possible*


Out of curiosity, are you incorporated with Sony in some way?
Turn your Lumia 1020 into a fully-functional surveillance drone for 4,990 Euro with the Lehmann LA300 - GSMArena Blog

Nokia Lurker 1020


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 14, 2013)

^

In some way, yes


----------



## RohanM (Jul 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> No HDR pics/videos on the Lumia 1020.
> 
> Btw just seen Honami sample photos, must say Lumia 1020 is in deep trouble. Honami blows it away, as well as all compact digital cameras and Pureview 808



Expecting the Honami to be a Lumia 1020 killer is going to be disappointed.
*
The Sony i1 Honami, the expected flagship successor to the Xperia Z, is likely not to have a sensor as large as the one on the Nokia Lumia 1020.*

The size of the camera sensor, the photosensitive element behind the camera’s eye, is quintessential to image quality. A smaller sensor collects less light and this makes it less suitable for low-light imagery.

*Now compared with all smartphone cameras available 808/1020s aside*, Honami's camera performance will wipe the competition including S4 zoom and the old Galaxy Camera IMHO. but I advice we keep our expectations low, 1020's biggest weapon is the oversampling.

Read more - *www.phonearena.com/news/Sony-Honami-and-its-20-megapixel-camera-detailed-smaller-sensor-than-originally-thought_id45312


----------



## ZTR (Jul 16, 2013)

Honami will have a 1/2.3 sensor rather than a 1/1.5 as previously rumored 

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2013/07/epic5203sony-930898974f9441d518a981512d5de063.jpg

So yeah Lumia 1020 has nothing to worry against Honami 

Also Lumia 1020 is compared to Canon 60D and guess who wins? :O

Nokia Lumia 1020 camera compared to a Canon 60D DSLR, comes out on top - GSMArena Blog


----------



## quagmire (Jul 22, 2013)

Nokia to announce something BIG tomorrow - GSMArena.com news 

Anyone interested in a Nokia phablet/W8 tablet?


----------



## quagmire (Aug 9, 2013)




----------

